# My new baby bunny



## sunshine43 (Jun 11, 2013)

I mated my male Netherland Dwarf with my female Jersey Wooly this is their baby who is 2 weeks old today I named him/her Pudge but so tiny had to share


----------



## VickieB (Jun 11, 2013)

Awwww, he/she is adorable!


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jun 11, 2013)

Precious!!!


----------



## sunshine43 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## UnlabeledMama (Jun 13, 2013)

So cute!


----------

